# Little white bugs in the HUMI!!!



## GotaCohiba (Aug 20, 2007)

Ok, 


I open the humi to pull out a smoke for my drive to Charlotte and what do I see.
A little white bug!!!
After a thorough inspection there are many of these in the humi.
Please tell me these are the ones that won't ruin my smokes!!!!


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

From what I gather it is the larvae that do that damage, not the actual tobacco bettle. I would suggest freezing all your smokes straight away and keeping any others away from that humi. Hope you can rescue them


----------



## GotaCohiba (Aug 20, 2007)

I think these are just some form of Mite and not the tobacco beetle.


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

What did they look like?


----------



## GotaCohiba (Aug 20, 2007)

Little bitty white bugs!!!!!
I found the following.


Wood/tobacco mites are indeed very harmless and while they have been known to feed on the vegetable glue used to adhere cigar bands, these mites actually prefer water so you may find them crawling over your humidification device or feeding on any other water sources inside your humidor (this is why it's no longer advised that people keep a dish of distilled water inside their humidor as it will cause these mites to thrive.) 

Although they're harmless, the sight of these mites can cause alarm for many people. I (along with many people) personally can't stand the sight of tobacco mites in humidors or stomach the idea that little bugs - albeit harmless - are walking all over my cigars so to keep my humidors neat and tidy, I'll occasionally wipe down my cigars with a soft cloth and vacuum my humidors with a soft-bristle attachment. 

The lifespan of these tobacco mites is only a couple of weeks and because they do not live inside the cigars, freezing your cigars is not necessary. An occasional light cleaning and vacuuming of your humidor and cigars is perfectly fine.

Hopes this answers your question. If you have any more questions, please feel free to just ask and I'll be happy to help.

Regards,
James


----------



## ByrneBrew (Jun 12, 2008)

Look at this

http://www.cigaraficionado.com/Cigar/CA_Features/CA_Feature_Basic_Template/0,2344,231,00.html

Sorry man!


----------



## GotaCohiba (Aug 20, 2007)

I guess I need to drop the RH down to around 55-60 for a while, maybe they will go away.


----------



## GotaCohiba (Aug 20, 2007)

ByrneBrew said:


> Look at this
> 
> http://www.cigaraficionado.com/Cigar/CA_Features/CA_Feature_Basic_Template/0,2344,231,00.html
> 
> Sorry man!


Looks nothing like those!!!!


----------



## GotaCohiba (Aug 20, 2007)

Also found this.

Other bugs you may occasionally run into are wood mites -- small, white insects that are often the result of opening a fresh wooden box of cigars. The good news is that these mites won't harm the cigars, and they don't live long enough to seriously damage your humidor.


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Sounds like your stash is not in any immediate danger. That's good to hear. If you are interested in reducing the attack surface, feel free to drop by and we'll dispose of your excess inventory.


----------



## Research-Colin-cl (May 17, 2007)

GotaCohiba said:


> Ok,
> 
> I open the humi to pull out a smoke for my drive to Charlotte and what do I see.
> A little white bug!!!
> ...


Tobacco Beetles are not white so you're safe on that front. It would be great if you could post a picture of 'em.


----------



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

I suppose they could be plain 'ole aphids. Are there house plants nearby?


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

they sound like wood mites, which there only after the paper, like your cigar bands.


----------



## GotaCohiba (Aug 20, 2007)

Research-Colin said:


> Tobacco Beetles are not white so you're safe on that front. It would be great if you could post a picture of 'em.


Colin,

I'll try to get a photo up tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Crap Mike I went into a panic attack for you and your collection---Hope all them there bad boyz is aight! It sounds as if you might be O K bud---


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

I guess consider yourself lucky its not the beetles.


----------



## chinomalo (Feb 25, 2008)

Its getting hot here in Cali.. Gotta keep the temps down and soon..


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

I hope everything will be ok. really want to see a pic when you get a chance.


----------



## GotaCohiba (Aug 20, 2007)

After further inspection I only found a few in a localized area.
It appears as though they came with a recent box purchase, so I have quarantined the box to a tupperdor.
They are without doubt just wood mites.
I checked out the other shelves in the humi and don't see any more.

I'll try to get a pic up tomorrow.


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

GotaCohiba said:


> After further inspection I only found a few in a localized area.
> It appears as though they came with a recent box purchase, so I have quarantined the box to a tupperdor.
> They are without doubt just wood mites.
> I checked out the other shelves in the humi and don't see any more.
> ...


I hope your gonna send those back to where you got them or at least get in touch with them so they know the problem, that just sucks bro but at least they weren't beetles


----------



## GotaCohiba (Aug 20, 2007)

After a lot of research online it appears as though they have a short life span.
So I guess I'll just sit around and watch them die off.


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

what is the cause of these beatles, from too humid or to hot in the humidor ? what brings these devils on ?


----------



## GotaCohiba (Aug 20, 2007)

redbeard said:


> what is the cause of these beatles, from too humid or to hot in the humidor ? what brings these devils on ?


The beetles would come from to high of a temp, the mites I have I think came from a recent box purchase.


----------



## Research-Colin-cl (May 17, 2007)

redbeard said:


> what is the cause of these beatles, from too humid or to hot in the humidor ? what brings these devils on ?


There are a lot of good places to read about this. The current issue of Cigar magazine has an article about beetles. The next issue of Florida's Cigar Snob will have an article about how to store your cigars to prevent beetles and keep them in great shape.

The best thing you can do to prevent beetles from eating your cigars is to keep them in cool temperatures. I recommend keeping them below 65 degrees F. This will slow them down. If you are sure to have a problem with them, then you should probably freeze them (to death). Basically keep 'em cool. Also, if you find them, isolate the cigars that are infested.

Manufacturers almost always freeze cigars or fumigate them to get rid of the beetles which find their way into almost all tobacco leaves before they're rolled into cigars. This usually takes care of the beetles.


----------



## flathead59 (Feb 1, 2008)

Research-Colin said:


> There are a lot of good places to read about this. The current issue of Cigar magazine has an article about beetles. The next issue of Florida's Cigar Snob will have an article about how to store your cigars to prevent beetles and keep them in great shape.
> 
> The best thing you can do to prevent beetles from eating your cigars is to keep them in cool temperatures. I recommend keeping them below 65 degrees F. This will slow them down. If you are sure to have a problem with them, then you should probably freeze them (to death). Basically keep 'em cool. Also, if you find them, isolate the cigars that are infested.
> 
> Manufacturers almost always freeze cigars or fumigate them to get rid of the beetles which find their way into almost all tobacco leaves before they're rolled into cigars. This usually takes care of the beetles.


They're not cigar beetles, they're wood mites.


----------



## Research-Colin-cl (May 17, 2007)

flathead59 said:


> They're not cigar beetles, they're wood mites.


I know. I said that early in the thread. I was just giving info about beetles because I think that is what redbeard was asking about.


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

yes sir, thank you colin !!! my humidor says 71 degrees rite now, need to find a cooler place for it maybe !


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

This is the time of year when the eggs hatch. The boxes of cigars sit in the belly of hot planes, and UPS and FedEX trucks. Most tobacco leaves have eggs on them, but they are so tiny, you really cannot see them in egg form. Put the cigars in the freezer for 3 days, the refrigerator for 2 days, then back in the humidor. If you go straight from the freezer to the humidor, the sudden change in temp. can and usually cause the wrappers to crack and split.


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

*Temp.*



redbeard said:


> yes sir, thank you colin !!! my humidor says 71 degrees rite now, need to find a cooler place for it maybe !


All of my humidors stay around 68 - 72 degrees and I've never had any issues....


----------



## canney (Sep 2, 2007)

DBCcigar said:


> This is the time of year when the eggs hatch. The boxes of cigars sit in the belly of hot planes, and UPS and FedEX trucks. Most tobacco leaves have eggs on them, but they are so tiny, you really cannot see them in egg form. Put the cigars in the freezer for 3 days, the refrigerator for 2 days, then back in the humidor. If you go straight from the freezer to the humidor, the sudden change in temp. can and usually cause the wrappers to crack and split.


good advice


----------



## baba (Nov 5, 2007)

Little bugs in the humi? Oh God! Freddy Cruger on the loose. Nice idea about freezing. It is worth a try (it is probably the only thing that might work}.


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

GotaCohiba said:


> After further inspection I only found a few in a localized area.
> It appears as though they came with a recent box purchase, so I have quarantined the box to a tupperdor.
> They are without doubt just wood mites.
> I checked out the other shelves in the humi and don't see any more.
> ...


Whew!!! :sweat:

Glad to see this had a happy ending...


----------



## texasmatt (Feb 25, 2008)

redbeard said:


> yes sir, thank you colin !!! my humidor says 71 degrees rite now, need to find a cooler place for it maybe !


The temp on mine never gets lower than 76-77 degrees. It's hot here in Texas and it's easier (read:cheaper) to open a window and turn on a fan than to kick on the AC. I have yet to see any bugs or anything, but I'm also checking diligently.


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

I've heard of mites that eat the band glue,beetles are darker and leave nasty holes


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

yeah i hate bugs!! especially near my precious !!! hehe


----------



## GotaCohiba (Aug 20, 2007)

Ok guys,

Came home today planning on taking a picture for Colin, no bugs, can't find a single one.
I check a whole shelf of singles.
If I do see another one I promise to take a pic so everyone can see what a wood mite looks like.


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Mike-
What brand and retailer was involved-just for our information


----------



## GotaCohiba (Aug 20, 2007)

LkyLindy said:


> Mike-
> What brand and retailer was involved-just for our information


It was a box of ISOM's please pm for the brand and vendor.


----------

